# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  out of control?

## CeeCee_C

Hi - 

Many of you are aware (because I dragged you into it) that, yesterday, I commissioned an instrument from Gail Hester. It will be ready in about 2 years time.

This morning, I spoke to Lauri Girouard, who will also be building an instrument for me, delivery window - summer or fall of this year. Both she and I are tremendously excited about this. 

Best of all, the Girouard shop is 2 1/2 hours away max. This feels good. 

I know... it's excessive, but that's why I work my *** off, when I have a project.

And I really do appreciate the interest of this group, even if it's crazy to buy expensive instruments.  :Smile:

----------

AubreyK, 

Ben Cooper, 

DataNick, 

George R. Lane

----------


## AubreyK

I'm so glad to have followed your journey (and had you do all the legwork for me...  LOL).  I figure that when you get get these beauties, that's when I will be ready to do the same sort of upgrade.

Do you have any specs yet?

----------


## Eric F.

It's not crazy to buy expensive instruments. I suspect you'll be doing some herd-thinning before long, though.

----------


## F-2 Dave

OOOOhhhhh... You got it bad.

I'll add that I'd love to own one of Gail's mandolins someday.

----------


## kevbuch

I would do the same thing if I had your kind of money *jealousy* =)

----------


## Canoedad

Congratulations, I'm not surprised though.  The MAS bomb does not have a two year fuse.

----------


## CeeCee_C

Yes. You'll start seeing the Eastmans on the forum classifieds. I was thinking of asking $1050 for the 815, buyer pays shipping and insurance. Does that sound fair?

----------


## Mike Scott

Sounds fair to me, but my credo in the mando world is and has always been "buy high/sell low", so not sure  you should listen to me.  

On another track seems like you have MAS on steroids or to put it another way-MAS to the Nth degree.  I certainly have enjoyed your recent threads though..........

----------


## pheffernan

> I was thinking of asking $1050 for the 815, buyer pays shipping and insurance. Does that sound fair?


There's a blonde 815 that's been sitting since 1/15 reduced to $1000 already listed: http://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/72595.

----------


## CeeCee_C

$1050, $1000; whatever I takes.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

Congrats on another commission. I think it makes a great deal of sense that you're getting a new one now while waiting for the Hester to complete.  As a serial MAS'er, I understand the impulse all too well.  

Looksing forward to the inevitable 'build' thread from you starting soon.

----------


## fatt-dad

I didn't post (all) my antics a few years back.  I left a private job I had had for 13 years and began another journey with a state agency.  For some reason (private stock redemption), I justified buying a (two) mandolin.  I did just about the same thing.  Ordered two mandolins.  Same shape, different construction.  I play the same stuff on either.  Just love hearing how they sound.  So, "Here's to the excitement!"  One benefit - during gestation, you should stave off MAS.  Then again. . .

f-d

----------


## CeeCee_C

FD - That's very kind of you but at my age of mumble mumble, gestation isn't in the cards.

----------


## Michael Bridges

Control? What is this Control that you speak of? MAS knows NOTHING of Control!

----------


## OldSausage

I still feel you need a Pava. I mean, as well as the other two, of course.

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## CeeCee_C

But of course.

----------


## Nick Gellie

> Hi - 
> 
> Many of you are aware (because I dragged you into it) that, yesterday, I commissioned an instrument from Gail Hester. It will be ready in about 2 years time.
> 
> This morning, I spoke to Lauri Girouard, who will also be building an instrument for me, delivery window - summer or fall of this year. Both she and I are tremendously excited about this. 
> 
> Best of all, the Girouard shop is 2 1/2 hours away max. This feels good. 
> 
> I know... it's excessive, but that's why I work my *** off, when I have a project.
> ...



Cee-Cee, it is not excessive - you just have a bug for beautiful well-made mandolins.  It would be good if you posted specifications for each instrument.  I think you are going to have a good time talking with them about the build process.  In the meantime you can rationalise your collection.  No doubt the Eastmans will be up for sale to help pay for the new builds.

----------


## Tobin

Crazy?  No.  Crazy is trying to enjoy something you love but refusing to invest in it to the level you are able. 

Life is too short to play a lesser mandolin than you dream of.  Truth be told, a Gail Hester F4 has been on my mind lately too .  But the wait time is just more than I have the patience for!

----------


## Mike Arakelian

Congratulations on the two commissions, but what are you going to do while you wait for the Girouard? :Smile:

----------


## Bob Clark

Out of control?  Heck no!  You're an inspiration to the rest of us :Grin:

----------


## Astro

I'm just glad they haven't come up with the Home Mandolin Shopping Channel...yet

----------

DataNick, 

mandotrout777, 

Steve Zawacki

----------


## EdHanrahan

> You're an inspiration to the rest of us.


Absatively!

----------


## Michael Bridges

I hereby dub this whole process for the next 2.5 yrs. as "CeeCee's Excellent Adventure", and I for one can't wait for the upcoming episodes! Never thought I'd have this much fun watching someone else shop and buy premium mandolins. CeeCee, you've brought a lot of vicarious fun to the ol' Cafe.

----------


## fatt-dad

> FD - That's very kind of you but at my age of mumble mumble, gestation isn't in the cards.


Lost me. . .  It sounds like the Hester will gestate for 2 years and the Girouard about 8 months.

For me, one was 18 months and the other about 22 months.  Almost elephant like, eh?

f-d

----------


## CeeCee_C

Mandolin gestation. Boy do I feel stupid.

----------


## Charles E.

CeeCee, if you don't mind the question, what model of mandolins did you order from Gail and Larui? And will Lauri be doing the entire build wood to finish?
I think this is very exciting.

----------


## roysboy

Why don't you just become a mandolin retail dealer ? Every manufacturer would send you product in any shape , style , color, wood , blinged , unblinged .......a mandolin smorgasbord at your fingertips ? Imagine having 20 or 30 mandolins at your disposal 24/7 and never having to actually purchase any or get spousal approval AND the added  bonus of sending them back and ordering a different one as you became disenchanted with each. Hey ....you may even be able to sell a few and start franchising  !! 
Now ..tell me THIS isn't a viable cure for a serious case of MAS .

----------


## roysboy

> I'm just glad they haven't come up with the Home Mandolin Shopping Channel...yet


Lol ...Lol ......Lol .....too funny !
.
Someone would HAVE to initiate a MAS ANONYMOUS support group for almost everyone on this site . Trouble is .....there's NO CHANCE any of us would find a responsible sponsor .

----------


## CeeCee_C

> Congratulations on the two commissions, but what are you going to do while you wait for the Girouard?


Play the Collings and the Northfield, try to solve my pinkie problem.

----------


## Ryk Loske

CeeCee,

The mutually appointed arbiter of all that is good, just and true in our household went to Mandolin Camp North last year and came home reporting about the amount of "gushing" going on there over the work of the Girouards.  Congratulations!

Ryk

----------


## JeffD

I toast your crazy journey. You will love your decisions!

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

> Now ..tell me THIS isn't a viable cure for a serious case of MAS .


Believe me I have considered doing just that, since I seem to obsess over mandolins more than anything else these days. However, I can already see myself amassing quite an inventory, but have trouble letting any of them go.  It'd be a fast track to financial ruin and divorce  :Smile:

----------


## William Smith

I love mas and for sure feed my habit with nice instruments! To me what is real crazy is having the $$$ and your a decent picker you enjoy instruments but you pretty much play junk and keep your $$$ in the bank. I'd rather have my cash in quality instruments, if you buy right they usually at least hold their price, sometimes go up or maybe down but at least you can have fun playing them sweet, sweet instruments. There is more to life than having a big fat bank account! But if your real lucky ya can have both! And I don't care what others say I'd rather pick high quality than low budget brands they do sound better at least all the gourds I've owned/played.
    Congrats on the new purchases Miss CeeCee. Real happy for you, I think you have the fever! And we all know what the prescription calls for and it sure aint cowbell! Gonna be a long tough wait, you might as well get something now to tie ya over? Just a suggestion!

----------


## Phil Goodson

CeeCee,
This is gonna be great!  What a collection.  After your series of "made by women" mandos, you can do the "made by Australians" mandos, then the "made by Texans" mandos, ....   and on it goes..... It'll be great!

Seriously, I'm happy for you and for the joy and enjoyment of life you display.  :Smile:

----------


## CeeCee_C

> Why don't you just become a mandolin retail dealer ? Every manufacturer would send you product in any shape , style , color, wood , blinged , unblinged .......a mandolin smorgasbord at your fingertips ? Imagine having 20 or 30 mandolins at your disposal 24/7 and never having to actually purchase any or get spousal approval AND the added  bonus of sending them back and ordering a different one as you became disenchanted with each. Hey ....you may even be able to sell a few and start franchising  !! 
> Now ..tell me THIS isn't a viable cure for a serious case of MAS .


That would turn it into work. I learned long ago that hobbies are best kept as hobbies if you want to keep on enjoying them.

----------


## CeeCee_C

> I love mas and for sure feed my habit with nice instruments! To me what is real crazy is having the $$$ and your a decent picker you enjoy instruments but you pretty much play junk and keep your $$$ in the bank.


Actually, I won't say that I'm a terrible picker, but I have a long way to go; partly because of the finger control problems and partly because of serious stage fright.

But they're works of art. I just like them.

----------


## CeeCee_C

> CeeCee, if you don't mind the question, what model of mandolins did you order from Gail and Larui? And will Lauri be doing the entire build wood to finish?
> I think this is very exciting.


An f hole F-style. Lauri will be doing as much work on it as she wants. That's not something I want to dictate, although I believe she plans to do most of it and "L. Girouard"  will be on the headstock.

We've agreed that it will have an Englemann top, highly figured one piece back (although we haven't picked the wood yet), triple bound everything, Allen tailpiece. And the finish may be a reddish brown; something like the attached pic, but with a subtle sunburst. I'm not particularly fond of vivid, high contrast sunbursts, particularly yellow and brown (although I know that this is what lots of folks prefer)

----------


## DataNick

CeeCee,

Resistance is futile...

----------

Jim

----------


## Dagger Gordon

> even if it's crazy to buy expensive instruments.


Not sure that it is.  I bought my Stefan Sobell 10 string thirty years ago (admittedly they were more affordable then) and there has never been a moment when I regretted it.  I still get so much pleasure from it - indeed I was playing it early this morning and thinking how great it was.

Buy the best you can afford, and do it when you are still quite young if possible. It will genuinely enrich your life.

----------

Eldon Dennis

----------


## dang

> ... I have a long way to go; partly because of the finger control problems and partly because of serious stage fright.


Get online lessons with Mike Marshall (or someone you prefer), get those fingers under control and build that confidence so you can get out and show off your beautiful new instruments!  Time practicing now is time appreciated later...

----------


## CES

Congratulations on your new commissions.  Now the hard part...the wait!  I don't know that I'd ever have the patience to do a commission build.  Thought about ordering a Wayne Henderson once, because his waits are so ridiculously long that I'd probably forget about it, but never have pulled the trigger.  Too many other great mandolins already made out there!

I love my Silverangel A style, and it's definitely a keeper, but I'm beginning to get rumblings for an F4, and I'd like another F-5 at some point.  And my brother moved to Nashville in December.  Too many nice instrument stores in that town!  Hmmm, when can I work out a "visit..."  Though the SA is good enough that the only thing that really grabbed me on my last trip (other than the RM-1 I brought home) was a Giacomel, that I'm just not good enough to justify owning, regardless of the pricetag!

I'm interested to hear your impressions of both your new instruments, and maybe a comparison to your Collins, when your new babues finally make it home...

----------


## Bertram Henze



----------


## fatt-dad

> Thought about ordering a Wayne Henderson once, because his waits are so ridiculously long that I'd probably forget about it, but never have pulled the trigger.


I'm on year 8.  Still call the shop.  He still says he'll build it.  Have no idea if or when.  All I know if I quit calling the shop every month or so (and stop by Rugby in my travels every once and awhile), he'll never get to it.

In 2006, I took guitar lessons from John Cephas.  John and Wayne used to travel together.  Beleive it or not, Wayne built John an A4 mandolin.  John let me borrow it and I changed the strings and such.  It wasn't long that I asked Wayne to make one for me.  The story's a bit more complicated, but that's the gist.

f-d

----------


## Gary Ivory

> Lol ...Lol ......Lol .....too funny !
> .
> Someone would HAVE to initiate a MAS ANONYMOUS support group for almost everyone on this site . Trouble is .....there's NO CHANCE any of us would find a responsible sponsor .


Yeah. I'm at the breakfast table. My wife's asleep. Just the dog and I are up, and I started laughing out loud when I read this.

----------


## Freddyfingers

MAS was new to me, until I came here.   i am very familiar with GAS{guitar A S}, and have spent many hours searching and hunting for just the right instrument to scratch that itch.  After years of killing cells on ,my finger tips typing in searches, I realized something.   The moment I acquire said GAS instrument, I am already looking for the next.  Its a vicious cycle.   I am hopping my new found love for the mandolin would be a bit more civilized.   However, after reading what you all have said, I realize it doesn't get any better.  Not only that, In my world, to get a new decent guitar would take quite some time to save up, and it would allow me to create the perfect alibi for my wife.   I would tell her how the new guitar would add that special zing to the band{which she is in}.   Fortunately for guitars, they are big.  SO I can almost convince her of the value per square inch.  Now, here comes the mandolin.  Its very small, light weight , and trying to convince her that this tiny little matchbox is worth the thousands folks are asking  for it is not easy.  SO, I thank you all for creating a new disease, MAS, and enabling me to suffer through it by reading threads like this.  

Either way, congrats on the new builds.  I am very certain that many here are jealous, but thats life.  We shall live the memento through you.    Now to explain to my wife, how the new mandolin can not only play and sound great, it can cut a can and slice a tomato.

----------


## sgrexa

This is the third Girouard I have owned and I love the job Lauri did on this burst. The whole instrument is a work of art but is definitely designed as bluegrass powerhouse. Have you considered European / Carpathian spruce for the top? 

Sean

----------

GKWilson, 

mandotrout777, 

OldSausage, 

Steve-o

----------


## allenhopkins

CeeCee, you still have a long way to go to catch some of us -- who have been accumulating mandolins since the '70's...

----------

fatt-dad

----------


## Rex Hart

Congrats CeeCee!  I started with a Washburn,then to a Ratliff and then on to a Collings MF to my current Harvey signed F5L. I love my Gibby but I still wish I could have afforded to keep the Collings. Maybe someday there is a Red Diamond in my future but I know I'll always keep the Fern.Now I have MAS ( Martin Acquisition Syndrome) I gotta have me a 50's D-18!

----------


## bohemianbiker

Oh man, I had just talked myself out of buying a "back up" mandolin before reading this thread.  (I say "back up," because my search for a back up quickly had me considering instruments nicer than what I've got.)  But now I'm thinking about it again .....

Funny, we have something similar to MAS in the motorcycling community, except we call it MBD (multiple bike disease).  If I could only channel this obsessiveness into good work habits .... bb

----------


## nickster60

Congrats Cee Cee, you only go around once. Have fun that is what this whole merry go round is about.


Oh I did the multiple bike thing for many years, I was up to seven at one time. The hard part is keeping them all up and running. I am back to two one for me, and one for the wife. 
.

----------


## CeeCee_C

> Funny, we have something similar to MAS in the motorcycling community, except we call it MBD (multiple bike disease).  If I could only channel this obsessiveness into good work habits .... bb


.
BB -

I know whereof you speak. Between shop, garage, and storage area, I have 10 assembled bikes and 20+ parts bikes ( to support my vintage roadracing). My racing life is winding down. Time to go ebay.

----------


## bohemianbiker

> Oh I did the multiple bike thing for many years, I was up to seven at one time. The hard part is keeping them all up and running. I am back to two one for me, and one for the wife. 
> .


Whoa, I was unaware they'd developed a cure!?!  Doesn't seem like that has happened for MAS.

----------


## Nick Pooch

Im not nearly as far along on this trip that is the mandolin, being that I'm only 20.  But lurking through your last couple of threads has been a really amusing story like time.  I've enjoyed reading about your purchasing process.

 I think this thread is full of MAS germs, and I'm starting to get the sniffles

----------


## bohemianbiker

> .
> BB -
> 
> I know whereof you speak. Between shop, garage, and storage area, I have 10 assembled bikes and 20+ parts bikes ( to support my vintage roadracing). My racing life is winding down. Time to go ebay.


Oh wow, that sounds amazing.  Once you get the 1st commissioned mandolin, you'll have to post a photo/video of yourself playing the new mando while riding one of your bikes!  ;-)  More seriously, congrats on your future instruments.  They are going to be great.  bb

----------


## CeeCee_C

Because most of my bikes are racers and all but one have carbs, I don't worry about letting them sit. Every race weekend is the same drill; clean and synch carbs, change oil, inspect tires. Consult notes for jetting appropriate to track and time of year. Plus none of the racers use batteries. Each engine gets completely disassembled and inspected for wear or breakages during the off season

----------


## bohemianbiker

That must cut into mandolin practice time!  I have been to some vintage races (one at Laconia), but never participated.  I'm more of a cruiser/tourer (rode out to Wyoming and Sturgis, SD this year; over 6k miles in 3 weeks).  

The older bikes do have a style about them that you don't find today.  I wonder if you could customize one around a mandolin theme???  bb

----------


## CeeCee_C

BB -

I never customize race bikes. A custom paint job is like a new set of leathers. A certain affinity for sliding down the track. And my two street rides are perfect just as they are.

----------


## CeeCee_C

> This is the third Girouard I have owned and I love the job Lauri did on this burst. The whole instrument is a work of art but is definitely designed as bluegrass powerhouse. Have you considered European / Carpathian spruce for the top? 
> 
> http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/at...1&d=1391696988
> 
> Sean


Sean - 

This is a spectacular finish. And even better, it's Lauri's work. yeeehaaaaa! It isn't all that far from what I'd like, except perhaps for having the undertones be red/brown instead of yellow/gold.

----------

sgrexa

----------


## Tezzerh

Hmmm... I thought I had got it bad just THINKING about buying one more mandolin. Good luck to you, though.

----------


## nickster60

Bohemian Biker 
There is a cure it called carpal tunnel and arthritis.

----------


## CeeCee_C

Most if the nerve damage in my hands came from vibrating motorcycle handlebars.

----------


## CES

> I'm on year 8.  Still call the shop.  He still says he'll build it.  Have no idea if or when.  All I know if I quit calling the shop every month or so (and stop by Rugby in my travels every once and awhile), he'll never get to it.
> 
> In 2006, I took guitar lessons from John Cephas.  John and Wayne used to travel together.  Beleive it or not, Wayne built John an A4 mandolin.  John let me borrow it and I changed the strings and such.  It wasn't long that I asked Wayne to make one for me.  The story's a bit more complicated, but that's the gist.
> 
> f-d


I've never talked to anyone who had one of his instruments (mando or guitar, online or in person), who wasn't in love with it, and didn't feel the wait wasn't totally worth it.  Of course, my "n" is only a couple.  But you should be within 3-7 years of getting yours!

----------


## bohemianbiker

> Bohemian Biker 
> There is a cure it called carpal tunnel and arthritis.


Aaah, I see.  Glad to hear you haven't given up all the bikes.  Best, bb

----------


## Mandobar

> Play the Collings and the Northfield, try to solve my pinkie problem.


You should be taking Matt Flinner's class.

----------


## CeeCee_C

> You should be taking Matt Flinner's class.


OK... Now I'll look up Matt Flinner. Hopefully, it'll be clear why his class is relevant.  :Smile:

----------


## CeeCee_C

Now I understand. But does Matt's approach specifically address itself to finger dynamics?

----------


## ollaimh

what makes you happy? for me it's music and instruments.  not much else makes me genuinely happy.  (my wife but that should be true of everyone inclined to relationships).

I have almost never regretted an instrument purchase. if you are carefull you can resell if necessary, but mostly if you buy what you love you will have joy and help make joy for the person who inherits it after you.

when I inherited a small bequest , I gave most to my wife to fix up the house.  but i spent the biggest purchase of my life. $3500 on a well played but rare rare rare grit laskin cittern. it's beautifull.  I could have bought a new cittern from some good makers for less or equal but it's rare and beautifull and I love it.  

instruments can bring joy to yourself and others. people love to hear me play harp, mandolin and cittern .  I  often get real excitement excitement from audiences even though I am just an average professional. and that's worth more than money.

musical instruments will get you through times of no money , but money won't get you through times of no musical instruments

----------

Bertram Henze, 

Bob Clark, 

sgrexa

----------


## jaycat

> musical instruments will get you through times of no money , but money won't get you through times of no musical instruments


I think Abe Lincoln said that.

----------

Timbofood

----------


## allenhopkins

> I think Abe Lincoln said that.


Or Freewheelin' Franklin of the Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers.  Except he was talking about another type of dependance.

_“Dope will get you through times of no money better than money will get you through times of no dope.”

_

----------


## CeeCee_C

"Featuring Fat Freddy's cat". You have to possess a certain level of maturity to remember this stuff. Well played, Allen!

----------

allenhopkins

----------


## dusty miller

> Funny, we have something similar to MAS in the motorcycling community, except we call it MBD (multiple bike disease).  If I could only channel this obsessiveness into good work habits .... bb


I'll have to tell my wife that "It's not my fault it's the disease kicking in again." I wonder if she'll buy it.

----------


## Eric Hanson

The question could be asked:
Is MAS cheaper than raising children? 
If so, more power to you! If not, still more power to you! 
These will become like your children. You will care for them dearly. You will cringe (maybe even cry) when they get their first nicked up knee". You will be proud of them, have pictures of them, and want to show them off to every one you meet. 
 They will have different personalities, but will always reflect the similarities. They will hopefully live beyond your years, and give pleasure to the many who share time with them. 
 May your "double birth" bring to you great joy and contentment!

----------


## roysboy

> The question could be asked:
> Is MAS cheaper than raising children? 
> If so, more power to you! If not, still more power to you! 
> These will become like your children. You will care for them dearly. You will cringe (maybe even cry) when they get their first nicked up knee". You will be proud of them, have pictures of them, and want to show them off to every one you meet. 
>  They will have different personalities, but will always reflect the similarities. They will hopefully live beyond your years, and give pleasure to the many who share time with them. 
>  May your "double birth" bring to you great joy and contentment!


Damn this is good Eric . Almost makes me wanna mortgage the farm and buy 4 or 5 'children' .

----------


## Eric Hanson

Ah, the life of a humble writer of words. 
With the beauty of a mandolin as a muse, how could anyone ever go wrong?

----------


## OldSausage

God bless you if you feel that way. I've never met a mandolin I would compare with a child.

----------

allenhopkins, 

doc holiday, 

mandotrout777

----------


## Michael Bridges

I, however, have met some mandolin PLAYERS................................

----------

Astro, 

OldSausage

----------


## Mandobar

> now i understand. But does matt's approach specifically address itself to finger dynamics?


yes.

----------


## Ben Cooper

Congratulations on both!

----------


## Mandobar

> Hi - 
> 
> Many of you are aware (because I dragged you into it) that, yesterday, I commissioned an instrument from Gail Hester. It will be ready in about 2 years time.
> 
> This morning, I spoke to Lauri Girouard, who will also be building an instrument for me, delivery window - summer or fall of this year. Both she and I are tremendously excited about this. 
> 
> Best of all, the Girouard shop is 2 1/2 hours away max. This feels good. 
> 
> I know... it's excessive, but that's why I work my *** off, when I have a project.
> ...


Honey, you have not even approached being out of control

----------

Astro, 

Bob Clark, 

CeeCee_C, 

jasona, 

Jim, 

John Soper, 

mandogerry, 

sgarrity, 

Steve Zawacki

----------


## Paul Hird

That's your local shop's inventory, right?   :Whistling:

----------


## Mandobar

Yeah.... :Grin:

----------


## DataNick

> Or Freewheelin' Franklin of the Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers.  Except he was talking about another type of dependance.
> 
> _Dope will get you through times of no money better than money will get you through times of no dope.
> 
> _


Why do you think they calll it dope?

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Ordering a custom mandolin that takes years to get is an excellent way to make your life seem longer, because usually, time goes by so quickly.  Now, every day will drag by...   :Laughing:  :Mandosmiley:

----------

CeeCee_C

----------


## CeeCee_C

Mandobar-

O....M....G(osh)! I want to hear about every instrument in that rack!

----------


## CeeCee_C

Well......

The story gets better. And it's all true. I couldn't possibly make this **** up!

(1) I ordered the Girouard earlier this week but I just finished discussing the purchase with SU a few minutes ago. I think I'm going to be allowed to live. 

(2) Also informed SU that I would be, at some point in the future, buying a Pava as well.

(3) It is stipulated that one mandolin must find a new home for each additional mandolin I adopt. This was not an ultimatum based on spending. It was a request based on my having filled this house with STUFF.

(4) I'm a very lucky woman to have such an understanding spouse. Seriously. I expected fireworks. Instead, I got a considered response based on rational discussion about stuff vs. available space. Said discussion started with SU (an ex- university professor) providing a brief review of the Pauli Exclusion Principle (Two objects cannot occupy the same space at the same time.)   

Thought I'd provide an update while I'm still physically able to do so. (Just joking. Quakers are non-violent; fortunately for me.)

----------


## stevedenver

> Honey, you have not even approached being out of control


omg,
do give us a tour please

I feel SO MUCH BETTER ABOUT ME, THANKS TO YOU!!!!LOL

----------


## jasona

I think its time for Mary to have a little intervention

----------

CeeCee_C

----------


## Josh Levine

I was never out of control until I discovered this place and the classifieds. However, compared to you yahoos, I am feeling pretty well tamed at the moment.

----------

CeeCee_C

----------


## fatt-dad

So, you have six acoustic (factory) mandolins and ordered three woman-made, custom shop additions.  Well played! My suspicion is there will be one of the newly-incoming that gets most of your time. Continue to give the others their chances. It's funny, 1.5 years after getting my Muth it's growing on me. I've just loved playing my Cohen so much the Muth didn't get my fair chance. 

I learned a few years ago, it takes me more than 48 hours to tell a great from an exceptional mandolin. 

f-d

----------


## Michael Bridges

CeeCee, is it safe to say the past week or so have been a whirlwind for you? 3 mandos from 3 exceptional builders! I don't get jealous often, but...............................................  .....................................just sayin'.

----------


## Mandobar

I don't think so, Jason.  I don't have time.  I am studying for the CPA exam, and I really need to be changing some mandolin strings this weekend.  :Wink:

----------

jasona

----------


## Manfred Hacker

This triple C girl is keeping you guys on your toes (and from practicing), isn't she?  :Grin:  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## CeeCee_C

wait... wait... I haven't ordered a Pava. That'd be... well... kinda crazy, doncha think? And when I do buy one, it will be off the shelf and purchased at Acoustic Music.

When I get the Girouard, the Northfield becomes my travel instrument and the Eastman 815 leaves. When I get the Hester, the  Eastman 315 leaves. The 514 might stay, simply because the A1 is fragile and I don't like to take it places. Perhaps by the time I'm ready, there will be an oval hole Pava, in which case the 514 DEFINITELY finds a new home.

Which leaves me with Hester, Girouard, Pava, Collings, Northfield, Gibson A1, JBovier electric and possibly Eastman 514. I think that about does it... 

After 30 years, SU just gives me an eye roll and we get on with it.

----------


## Bob Clark

> Honey, you have not even approached being out of control


Mandobar, you are truly an inspiration to us!!!

----------


## CeeCee_C

> I don't think so, Jason.  I don't have time.  I am studying for the CPA exam, and I really need to be changing some mandolin strings this weekend.


Other women might say "I have to organize my sock drawer" or "I'm getting my hair done". You can say "I have to change ____ sets of mandoliin strings". 

I think that's kinda cool. 

Just for the record, how many sets are we talking about here?

----------


## Mandobar

let's just say this about that, I buy my sets by the box (12 sets), sometimes two boxes at a time.  I've got quite a collection of mandolas, and a few octaves now, and a cittern…….boy, I need to keep off this board.  I gotta get some work done.  

CeeCee, ask Brian, he's probably lost count, but George takes care of my instruments.  He has my Collings arch top uke there right now (it had a boo-boo).

----------


## CeeCee_C

Mary -

Let me know next time you're going to be in Guilford. I'd like to meet someone who buys 24 string sets at à time.

----------


## dang

> Honey, you have not even approached being out of control


WOW, I love the PVC pipe rails on the metal stand!  I may have to use that idea, and get another 6-8 mandolins to fill the rack...

----------


## Nick Gellie

Cee-Cee,

You may in a year's time give us an evaluation of how many instruments you actually need to be fulfilled.  You have really set the benchmark for number of mandolins needed in one household.

Mandobar, could we have an assessment of where you have got to, if that is ok with you?

----------


## CeeCee_C

> Cee-Cee,
> 
> You may in a year's time give us an evaluation of how many instruments you actually need to be fulfilled.  You have really set the benchmark for number of mandolins needed in one household.


Nic - 

To me the word fulfilled is somewhat value-laden. I admit that for a variety of reasons I'm unwilling to discuss, there is a "hole in my bucket" if that phrase means anything. 

Having made this acknowledgement, let me wax philosophical (as I am wont to do).

I love beautiful things. 

There was a time when I attempted to collect Escher originals, until I came to two realizations: (1) I couldn't (nor could I now) afford to purchase even the least sought after of his pieces and (2) they aren't functional in any context other than visual. 

So I turned my attention to art forms with multiple modes of interaction. 

I'm still emotionally involved with cars and motorcycles. You can look at them, listen to them, feel them, drive/ride them. 

For space reasons, I settled on two cars, both of which I adore. 

I still have way waaaaaay too many motorcycles, and their ongoing maintenance needs require that I find new homes for some. Nothing worse than watching your work deteriorate due to lack of proper care.

Musical instruments also require care, but at a far more modest level of effort. They're also multi-sensory; audial, visual, tactile. 

Will there ever come a point where I don't desire more varieties of sensory input from instruments? Doubtful. 

If I lived somewhere with scads of acoustic shops, I could probably get that variety by frequenting those shops (and purchasing often enough not to become *THAT KIND* of customer).

Do I see a maximum number of instruments in the house? Definitely. 

More instruments than I can regularly play (and care for) is too many (IMO). That's why I outlined my replacement plan somewhere in a previous post to this thread. 

I want a few superior instruments that travel to and from carefully controlled settings(Girouard, Hester, Pava, 1919 Gibson) , one instrument with which I'm willing to travel and fly (Collings MF), one instrument that I'm willing to expose to  salt air (Northfield F5-S), and one electric instrument (JBovier). All I'm doing is upgrading which instruments fall into which categories. 

Will I ever sell bespoke instruments built to my specifications? No.

These rules don't apply to instruments I plan to build myself. They offer an even greater range of sensory inputs at the cost of even greater potential frustration and the possibility of failure. I'm planning my first two builds right now, the first being an archtop guitar to OM conversion, the second being a Les Paul like solid body electric.

My senses will never be satisfied without the introduction of new input. My sense of responsibility to the instruments dictates the maximum number in the house. 

I love turning short answer questions into long ones, but I hope that I've answered your question.

Sincerely, 

CeeCee

----------


## mandroid

you going to get a pair of shoes to match the mandolin , or more mandolins to match your shoes ?

<harmless fashion Humor>   :Grin:

----------


## barry

> Nic - 
> 
> To me the word fulfilled is somewhat value-laden. I admit that for a variety of reasons I'm unwilling to discuss, there is a "hole in my bucket" if that phrase means anything. 
> 
> Having made this acknowledgement, let me wax philosophical (as I am wont to do).
> 
> I love beautiful things. 
> 
> There was a time when I attempted to collect Escher originals, until I came to two realizations: (1) I couldn't (nor could I now) afford to purchase even the least sought after of his pieces and (2) they aren't functional in any context other than visual. 
> ...



Wow.  You certainly seem to abide by the Buddhist philosophy of achieving enlightenment through tangible experiences.  I'm worn out from just reading your self-directed insight.  How has your husband been keeping up for the last 30 years?

----------


## CeeCee_C

> Wow.  You certainly seem to abide by the Buddhist philosophy of achieving enlightenment through tangible experiences.  I'm worn out from just reading your self-directed insight.  How has your husband been keeping up for the last 30 years?


My Spousal Unit was born and raised Quaker, which generally means avoiding accumulation of stuff. Quakers are referred to as "The plain folk" for a reason. They're raised to elevate the spiritual and reduce emphasis on the material. SU grows by collecting experiences, but not through experiences based on ownership. More usually, they're experiences based on travel, reading, making things. 

Perfect example: SU is musically inclined, plays clarinet at near professional level, is learning ukulele and has exactly one of each without any desire for more. 

Keeping up in the sense of humoring me; certainly... Emulating my more acquisitive qualities, certainly not. With very few exceptions, all the Quakers I know (a rather large number) are socially liberal, fiscally conservative, and tolerant of diversity. I got very lucky.

----------


## Michael Bridges

CeeCee, sounds like you and your SU are a great match! That's all any of us can hope for.

----------


## barry

I would not make a very good Quaker.  I'm a huge "accumulator"'.  My hobby progressions have formed a predictable pattern.  It usually starts with an acquisition period that accelerates 0-60(thousand) mph.  Then a hoarding period where I want to keep everything.  

Then a distribution phase soon follows where I weed out the things that I realize have given me no entertainment for a period of time.  Afterwards, I'm left with the stuff that really rings my bell.
  I recently added fountain pens to the list of current interests.  If you think this website fuels madness, you should see what goes down at the vintage pen sites.

----------


## CeeCee_C

> I recently added fountain pens to the list of current interests.  If you think this website fuels madness, you should see what goes down at the vintage pen sites.


Barry - 

Fortunately, I've never had pen envy.

----------

Michael Bridges

----------


## barry

> Barry - 
> 
> Fortunately, I've never had pen envy.

----------


## AubreyK

Barry posted - I recently added fountain pens to the list of current interests.  If you think this website fuels madness, you should see what goes down at the vintage pen sites.[/QUOTE]

That's funny.  I'm seriously thinking about selling off some of my fountain pen collection to fund a new mandolin...

----------


## CeeCee_C

Barry - 

Too funny!!!

----------


## Pasha Alden

Have fun!

----------


## roysboy

I am inspired by your husbands Quaker "philosophy" Cee Cee ( Budhist ) and bewildered by the contradicting views you've mentioned that would seem a recipe for relationship disaster for many couples. Unneccesary material accumulation and general clutter are distractions that spell stress and anxiety for me . Your SU would seem to be of the same mindset .

----------


## californiajed

> Nic - 
> Musical instruments also require care, but at a far more modest level of effort. They're also multi-sensory; audial, visual, tactile.


This is what does it for me -- why I have let myself indulge MAS a bit.  Like you, I enjoy owning, or at least collecting, things of beauty, or more accurately, things of quality (as I define it, anyway).   I can indulge MAS to a degree because there is an honesty that the instrument requires from me; that is, the quality of the instrument is lessened unless I _play_ it as best I can.  It keeps me striving to improve.  If at any point that drive to improve wanes, I suspect I'll no longer be able to keep three mandolins.

That's what took my motorcycles from three, down to two, to one, and now, sadly none.  I ran out of time to ride.  Yes, I took pleasure in maintaining them, and even looking at them, but when I could no longer make time to ride (right about the time my second child was born), that was it.

For some, mandolins are (solely) art. For others, they are tools of a trade.  With respect to the former, I cast no judgment -- mandolins are truly things of beauty.  In the case of the latter, I truly admire (and in some ways envy) those who play for a living.  I consider myself extremely lucky to play because for the sheer joy, and to be able to do so on some truly wonderful instruments.

Best of luck in your quest for more!

----------

CeeCee_C

----------


## Amanda Gregg

This well known study seems relevant to the conversation: http://www.wjh.harvard.edu/~dtg/DUNN...N%20(2011).pdf

Title: "If money doesn't make you happy, then you probably aren't spending it right"

One of its major recommendations is to spend money on experiences rather than things.  However, it also recommends that consumers "buy many small pleasures rather than fewer large ones."

----------

OldSausage

----------


## Mandobar

that assumes that you are not out and about playing mandolin every chance you get.

----------


## stevedenver

> This well known study seems relevant to the conversation: http://www.wjh.harvard.edu/~dtg/DUNN...N%20(2011).pdf
> 
> Title: "If money doesn't make you happy, then you probably aren't spending it right"
> 
> One of its major recommendations is to spend money on experiences rather than things.  However, it also recommends that consumers "buy many small pleasures rather than fewer large ones."


great study and worth the read

well, the problem is once you have done all the 'little stuff', only big expenditures remain, and, the ones that I want and which I think will give me pleasure, never seem to be on sale or close out......


would I rather have a new Rogue every week, or, one DMM, Gil, Dude, new Martin, etc-

how many picks and swiss army knives still float yer boat? :Confused:  :Smile: 

"there is no hope for the satisfied man (woman) " ......by famous person whose name I cant conjur

----------


## CeeCee_C

> This well known study seems relevant to the conversation: http://www.wjh.harvard.edu/~dtg/DUNN...N%20(2011).pdf
> 
> Title: "If money doesn't make you happy, then you probably aren't spending it right"
> 
> 
> 
> One of its major recommendations is to spend money on experiences rather than things.  However, it also recommends that consumers "buy many small pleasures rather than fewer large ones."


Fortunately, mandolins are small. But I'm pretty sure that's not what you meant. 

So... I understand the point of the article, but I'd like to hear what lesson you'd like me to take away from it. I wouldn't want to misinterpret your intent.

----------


## Mandobar

CeeCee, there's a 10 string Smart calling your name from the classifieds…..forget the news article….

----------


## CeeCee_C

> CeeCee, there's a 10 string Smart calling your name from the classifieds…..forget the news article….


Nope. Can't hear it. Too busy playing scales at 60 BPM.

----------


## Nick Gellie

Hi CeeCee

Thanks for your wonderful reply to my question.  I have pondering a response to it so I will sit on it a bit more.

----------


## CeeCee_C

> I am inspired by your husbands Quaker "philosophy" Cee Cee ( Budhist ) and bewildered by the contradicting views you've mentioned that would seem a recipe for relationship disaster for many couples. Unneccesary material accumulation and general clutter are distractions that spell stress and anxiety for me . Your SU would seem to be of the same mindset .


Actually, clutter doesn't bother SU, who has a photographic memory. As long as I don't reshuffle the piles, SU knows where EVERYTHING  is; smartest most even tempered person I know. And loads of common sense too. Which is good considering my periodic melt-downs and temper tantrums.

----------


## Mandobar

you know you are in trouble when you find it necessary to buy more than one double mandolin case…...

----------


## OldSausage

This whole thread is starting to make me feel slightly overfed. I think I'll take a few pics when the weather clears and put some things in the classifieds.

----------

Amanda Gregg, 

Astro, 

Nick Gellie

----------


## George R. Lane

I think I must be a Quaker. I have one mandolin, one motorcycle, one truck, and one set of golf clubs. Oh, never mind, I have 7 fly rods. Back to being a heathen.

----------


## Amanda Gregg

> So... I understand the point of the article, but I'd like to hear what lesson you'd like me to take away from it. I wouldn't want to misinterpret your intent.


This just came to mind as I read the thread.  As you say yourself, it depends on whether you think mandolins are "big" or "small."  I think that authors had in mind that you should have your daily Starbucks if it makes you happy instead of saving for that big boat or car. 

I happen to be a one-mandolin kinda gal, but I don't think everybody needs to be exactly like me.

----------


## Astro

I'm always struggling with my mutual desires for cool stuff vs life experiences. I started off on the "accumulation of cool stuff" side of the spectrum, but as I get older I find myself slowly shifting more toward the "life experience" side and happy to give up the objects I once held dear and I even have less desire for new ones. I will trade the "stuff" for the prospect of more time off. There's no absolute right or wrong-- its a balance of what fits best for the personality and stage of life. Some get more joy one way, others the other. Interestingly my wife has always favored the life experience side with little desire for accumulations of any "my precious's". I feel I am lucky there. The stuff becomes a burden for me over time. But I didnt always feel that way and fault no one for their means of fulfillment so long as it doesn't hurt anyone.

----------


## Toni Schula

For me it's crazy to wait two years for delivery  :Wink:  I could not do that. I had to wait 6 months and it felt like 6 years.

Congratulations and I wish waiting time goes by faster for you!

But in the meantime I received this picture - my avatar - showing the finish drying on my instrument and the sister instrument which went to Tallahassee FL. So if the luthier of your second purchase is not too far away, you might shorten the time by having a glance at the soon to be finished mando.

----------


## bohemianbiker

> I'm always struggling with my mutual desires for cool stuff vs life experiences. I started off on the "accumulation of cool stuff" side of the spectrum, but as I get older I find myself slowly shifting more toward the "life experience" side and happy to give up the objects I once held dear and I even have less desire for new ones. I will trade the "stuff" for the prospect of more time off. There's no absolute right or wrong-- its a balance of what fits best for the personality and stage of life. Some get more joy one way, others the other. Interestingly my wife has always favored the life experience side with little desire for accumulations of any "my precious's". I feel I am lucky there. The stuff becomes a burden for me over time. But I didnt always feel that way and fault no one for their means of fulfillment so long as it doesn't hurt anyone.


I think George Carlin had a bit on "stuff."  Of course, I'm sure he wasn't talking about mandolins or motorcycles .... bb

----------


## CeeCee_C

I think I remember something like..."Your s**t, my stuff"?

----------

